
To understand Beats you need to understand Lady Gaga - czr80
https://medium.com/@mvakulenko/to-understand-beats-you-need-to-understand-lady-gaga-e334de3da6d2
======
tehwebguy
The most insightful line in the article:

“It was more about building a platform on top of music—because music, we
realized, sells everything but music.”

